

PyCon 2013: Only 24 days left to submit talk and tutorial proposals - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/09/pycon-us-only-24-days-left-to-submit.html

======
jnoller
As always and forever, I am around to field questions - and I am sure other
Python/PyCon people are as well.

